# Dx for Potts Syndrome



## dms979 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm I correct in using dx code 427.89 for potts syndrome. I have not be able to find anything otherwise
Thank you for your help
Donna


----------



## dmaec (Dec 2, 2008)

hi Donna, 
do you mean POTS or Pott's?

please check out Diseases; Pott's (see also Tuberculosis)  Pott's Syndrome is a synonym for Pott's Disease 
015.0x [use additinal code to identify manifestation, as: curvature of spine [Pott's](737.4) - kyphosis(737.4) - spondylitis(720.81)


POTS- Postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome  - you're in the right ball park 427.89


----------



## dms979 (Dec 3, 2008)

Donna,

Thank you for your help I did mean POTS (postural orthostatic tachycardia
syndrome) sorry for the typo 

Donna


----------

